# What are you listening to?



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Got this off the other forum I frequent as its got really popular over time.

As title what are you listening to as you scour DW for info?


Right now its AC/DC - Back in black 

What a way to get ready for sleeping :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

With thanks to *TAY*, i have become addicted to Alexisonfire's first LP


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Fields of the Nephilim...Elizium


----------



## R626MG (Feb 16, 2010)

Tiesto - Lethal Industry


----------



## IanS21 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

today i have been on a system of a down rampage

also im LOVING millencolin alot today too!!!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Bit of Rihanna - Rockstar 101. Just had Michael Buble's Call Me Irresponsible album on; love his arrangement of Crazy Little Thing Called Love 

S


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the song of 2010 - Love it!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Biffy Clyro - Bubbles


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lewis-D said:


> today i have been on a system of a down rampage
> 
> also im LOVING millencolin alot today too!!!!


:thumb: Millencolin ROCK!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stone Sour


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

for me at the moment,

Plan B - The Deformation of Stickland Banks
Paul Weller - Wake Up the Nation
MGMT - Congratulations


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

Shiny said:


> :thumb: Millencolin ROCK!
> 
> YouTube- Otis - Millencolin


been ploughing through there discography again today!!

well loving my oldschool skater punk ATM

might have to download some less than jake soon or even dust off the NOFX


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

Lewis-D said:


> been ploughing through there discography again today!!
> 
> well loving my oldschool skater punk ATM
> 
> might have to download some less than jake soon or even dust off the NOFX


another vote for millencolin,saw em live a few times,love there cover of operation ivys knowledge.:thumb:


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

phillyctr said:


> another vote for millencolin,saw em live a few times,love there cover of operation ivys knowledge.:thumb:


they're cover of dolly partons nine to five was pretty random LOL

stop and think is quite possibly my favourite song!!!:thumb:


----------



## Driver (Nov 5, 2009)

Dave Pearce Trance Anthems 2010


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Biffy Clyro - Bubbles
> 
> YouTube- Biffy Clyro - Bubbles


Im going to see them in the deeeen! 

Oh and Im listening to all the sh!te being spouted on TV of the election :lol:


----------



## SheffSean (May 1, 2010)

Pendulum-Hold your colour, awesome CD:thumb:


----------

